# Amazon music gives you coins..



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Move this if needed Mods, I wasn't sure where to put it.

For Free Amazon coins when you buy selected music. 300 coins/album
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_426357222_2?ie=UTF8&node=10232589011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-left-7&pf_rd_r=1C3VCTNN3M8WQJMHAJZE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1966379602&pf_rd_i=678551011


----------

